# UK/London comparison with Egypt / Sharm El Sheikh - Living costs



## ROKZ_2005

Hello all, I've just recently fallen in love with a location called Sharm El-Sheikh and am doing a lot of research before I take the step of moving there.
Sharm being a tourist area, how are the living costs compared to say Hurghada or the rest of Egypt. Would you say Sharm is an X% higher then the rest.

Real estates - Could you provide any links to buying out there. British companies seems to charge UK prices but I don't know which egyptian company I could trust.

How much would you say I would annually to have a fairly comfortable life for 2 adults. In £'s please (breakdown would be great inc car cost)


Can you also give me a comparison on

Lifestye
Night life
Family activities
education
Local area development
Cost of living

Any info would be helpful


----------



## PaulAshton

I have answered this elsewhere today so a copy and paste, I have expanded here so besides giving your bum a wipe there is not much more I can provide, everything will fall into place when you are here...

*Lifestyle:* See below

*Night life:* Subjective, Sharm has Pacha and Hard Rock Cafe

*Family activities*: See wikipedia Sharm el-Sheikh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*education:* 2000 - 3000LE per month, also see sticky here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...living-egypt/59548-sharm-recommendations.html

*Local area development*: See wikipedia Sharm el-Sheikh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Cost of living:* Answered below


For a variety of accommodation try Sharm Women Classifieds, also search facebook for various groups on Sharm. Expect to pay 2000 - 3000LE per month plus utilities and other fees (200 - 300LE) You can find accommodation however for 1000 - 1500 LE per month if it is to your standard is up to you. If you are looking to buy accommodation it's a buyer's market but beware of several pit falls..

To compare cost of living (not always accurate) try Cost Of Living Comparison Between Two Countries

Living expenses after rent (food, entertainment etc) can vary on lifestyle choice 400 - 1000 LE per week this figure is hard to pin point as lifestyle choices vary) I can't see why anyone would want to move abroad to live like a pauper..

You can therefore say you would need 5200 - 7000LE per month, for a normal no frills life style..that's for a couple for everything..rent, food, entertainment... I have heard some people live on 3000LE per month how they do it I would like to know must have some sort of magical skills or an affinity to rice, pita bread and lentils.

Inflation currently stands at about 10% and the days of a dirt cheap lifestyle or finding jobs are over.

I feel Sharm is a place to retire if you have steady income from existing investments not a place to live and work as you will work to live and work visas do not really exist unless you have some skill an Egyptian does not have and then expect long hours and crap wages.

Come over with about £160K - £250K GBP plus money from investments on a regular basis you should be OK but people might say that figure is not correct but it should give you and idea of what you need to settle in, buy your apartment and have spare cash.


----------



## ROKZ_2005

Thanks great advice, Ive only started a new thread so that people in my position will have a better view and undersyanding as the other thread you commented on was out of date.this thread allows people to get involved a little bit more.

Anyone know if apartment prices starting at app £25,000 real or not. They are 2 bed apartment in the Nabq bay area? or is that too good to be true. I will be visitng when I can take time off work, but any estimates would be great.
And what would you guys advise on buying into developments?


----------



## PaulAshton

Nabq is OK if you have a car, be careful where you buy as there a about 2 complex there that have issues. Nabq again is like marmite you either love it or hate it and it's described as "up and coming" and "work in progress" there will be people who will be "all to happy" to offload some crap on you they are only too eager to shift as they bought it with holiday goggles and now regret it. Throw caution to the wind of anyone who contacts you with properties as well.

Before you buy also put that complex name in google to see if there are issues and also facebook, before you buy contact me and no I am not selling

£25K GBP for 2 bed is going to be off plan and you are buying a dream that will have an ongoing "soft roll out" with the dates pushed forward as the developers are running out of money, also throw in your furniture pack at about £2 - 3K GBP for new..

It is my opinion buy at a complex that is 100% developed, Delta Sharm seems popular but not my cup of tea, expect to pay £60K GBP +

For £30 - 40K GBP you can buy in a residential area such as El Hadaba or Aida Villa area, expect to negotiate on price hard and also throw in £3 - 5K GBP in some instances to get it to a European standard plus furniture. The benefit is you are close to the beach, Old Sharm Market, the schools and shops..

You can get second hand furniture here but what might be suitable as second hand for an Egyptian might not be suitable for a European.

There is always a debate between residential vs. complex, I will choose residential area every time not because of price but because of a feeling of belonging but it also has it's unique challenges.

*The BEST advice I can give you is rent first for up to 6 months then find an area that suits your lifestyle choice, the community ethos and building style varies in each area more so than the UK.*
*
Youtube is also your friend and has loads of videos on different areas uploaded by tourists and residents and google earth has thumb nail images so start there, it is objective and does not lie and has almost current thumb nail images..*

By all means contact me via PM when you are here but don't drive me bonkers, I want to stress I am not selling anything or any service. I get nothing out of it but hate people to be ripped off. I can introduce you to an estate agent I use but I also know she has *one interest* lining the pocket and herself and she comes out with a few porkies and pushes Nabq plus properties she cannot shift but is reliable when she sniffs money and gives you choice as yet I have to meet an estate agent or Egyptian who is not in it for themselves, I can also make you aware of the bargaining and waiting process to drive the price down.

Again try Sharm Women but BEWARE as Egyptians like to charge foreigners £10K higher but it gives you a flavour of availability and prices.

So in answer to your question:

£25 - 35K GBP - 2 bed *complex *off plan or "work in progress / developing area, has a risk of disappointment 
£30 - 40K GBP - 2 bed residential, decent location and central base, basic but nice requires some DIY probably, look at spending £40K GBP
£45 - 50K GBP - 2 bed residential, decent standard price range you will be offered, drive for a bargain price hard
£50 - 60K GBP - 2 bed *complex*, "nice standard", runs risk of transient tourists and music, at mercy of the management team, has cliques you want to stay away from and an element of "working class" go to the pub, curry, lager and kebab type people 

The above prices are subjective and open to debate and variance but I check every day

I have seen a 2 bed 2nd floor with sea view residential for "around 40ish" close to all amentities with furniture but you will hear the mosque forum lurkers DO NOT contact me

Remember it's a buyers market.

Oddly enough many residential buildings look great but then face a pile of rubbish and the not so good residential buildings have a decent view to look out on :confused2:

*As you sound on a budget what you are buying is a place in the sun and a place to go to the beach, remember that. Residential does not have use of a pool but you can have a dip in the sea but at least there is nobody to urinate in the pool*


----------



## PaulAshton

..also see this "Sharm el Sheikh" Holiday Home from hell video, these guys wish they never bought off plan and this situation is not unusual..

I recommend this video to anyone thinking about off plan, a MUST SEE, that was a 2 bed for £37K GBP


----------



## canuck2010

Wow Paul, you could start a Wiki page with all that information!


----------



## PaulAshton

canuck2010 said:


> Wow Paul, you could start a Wiki page with all that information!


Just based on looking every single day and viewing endless properties.

People way say the prices quoted are too low but it is also based on your lifestyle choice and expectations.

What might be suitable for me is not suitable for another and vice versa if you are on a budget then you have to make due with what you have and what is available.

If you buy you probably are not likely to find a seller anytime soon and I believe but not sure as my properties are being formally registered I cannot resell them for 5 years but if it was only signature validation you can turn them around sooner, don't know and don't care. 

Sharm is also 99 years "free hold" but you have all the rights as anyone else so people will also debate you don't own your property. 

Buy to live and / or buy for family and rent out in the mean time, but do not buy necessarily as an investment or buy to let this is just my opinion and if buying residential I feel a tall metal gate and ornate bars on the window are a must, cost about 7000LE if ground floor and expect to put up with noise, a potential bowab with motivation issues, people who stare and the odd dead cat within 5 minutes where you live that you need to lift by the tail with a metro bag and fling in the skip because nobody else will not to mention empty water bottles here and there. Good news is no restrictions of a complex where you cannot cut back a tall tree that blocks your view or have a garden team that pulls out your plants, no pool parties

I feel slowly in time property price will increase but that makes no difference if moving on as unless you have bought a shell dirt cheap for the sake of £20K GBP profit not worth the while as you will buy for around the price you sell


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> Buy to live and / or buy for family and rent out in the mean time, but do not buy necessarily as an investment or buy to let this is just my opinion and if buying residential I feel a tall metal gate and ornate bars on the window are a must, cost about 7000LE if ground floor and expect to put up with noise, a potential bowab with motivation issues, people who stare and the odd dead cat within 5 minutes where you live that you need to lift by the tail with a metro bag and fling in the skip because nobody else will not to mention empty water bottles here and there. Good news is no restrictions of a complex where you cannot cut back a tall tree that blocks your view or have a garden team that pulls out your plants, no pool parties


What you are describing here sounds like a proper ****hole. 
You can get better property than that with less issues in places like Ordsall or tower Hamlets, at least a hoodie with an ipod and a 9mm in his pocket adds more character.....

I don't know why people would chuck sixty k for something that sounds like a council estate on the seaside.....assuming of course that you are telling the truth.


----------



## Gounie

There are property forums specifically for Egypt and cover individual developments. I have been following them for years and there is hardly any good news. I certainly wouldn't recommend buying off plan. A lot of people bought in Hurghada and lost their money. Those that have received an apartment are now battling with maintenance issues, electricity payments, etc. etc. Follow the advice to rent first and do your homework. Prices have dropped drastically in Hurghada. You can buy from GBP9k.

There are a lot of private resales even in the private town of El Gouna owned by Orascom where I live. This is the very top end of the market though so prices are high but it is beautiful, clean and safe. Who knows what new laws will come out for foreigners owning property after the elections. Anyhow search for the property forums because I don't think I am allowed to post a link.


----------



## PaulAshton

marenostrum said:


> What you are describing here sounds like a proper ****hole.
> You can get better property than that with less issues in places like Ordsall or tower Hamlets, at least a hoodie with an ipod and a 9mm in his pocket adds more character.....
> 
> I don't know why people would chuck sixty k for something that sounds like a council estate on the seaside.....assuming of course that you are telling the truth.


You know as well as I do there are apartments here facing the sea in the residential area of Hadaba that can go for around an average of £165,000K GBP and just at the back £40 - 60K GBP, there is one 5 bedroom villa that is on 2 floors for a whopping £2.5 million GBP on the cliff area and in that road you will find bottles, rubbish and the odd dead cat or dog outside and that can be substantiated by sending you photographic proof.

In these times you need tall metal gates and bars on the windows if ground floor and a foreigner, there was a well known burglary in the area where over £100K GBP of items were taken from a villa, many people feel they do not want to live in a jail and refuse to put bars on the windows, even a bull mastiff does not help as one was stolen but I like to see someone slither into mine as they won't leave alive

If you feel there is a private street cleaning team around here that come on a daily basis and street patrols by the police you are sadly mistaken and need a reality check.

The original poster has set himself a budget I took the time to give him and others some detailed and frank insight of residential and a complex for the "average" person that in all honesty will get him in an OK area.

Like I said you are buying a place in the sun near the sea with a sense of belonging.

I can assure you I am an astute and discerning person and if it's good enough for me and Khaled Abu Seif (son of the well known film producer Salah Abu Seif) it's good enough for others, you have been in Sharm so let's see your detailed input. Before anyone paints a picture of something that does not exist in Sharm get your facts straight..£60K GBP or £2.5 million GBP the same rubbish blows around and the same street dogs prowl around the area.

At least I have also taken the time to offer the original poster to contact me via PM and show him around.

If someone wants pristine live in a golden cage Delta Sharm or Diar el Rabwa but don't walk outside near Hay Noor stay inside with alcohol hand scrub but don't expect a sea view, beach or anything near decent shops or a school close. I would not trade my residential property for anything else..


----------



## marenostrum

I think you must have woken up on the wrong side of bed this morning.
I wasn't questioning that Sharm is in a mess now, I was only questioning the figures you quoted people are ready to spend to buy a pad over there.

I don't need to see the evidence of the mess that is Sharm now, you already presented us with a comprehensive photo report of the situation a few months ago.

I do believe you when you say that there are plastic bags and dead animal corpses flying all over the place. However I do not understand how the hell can people invest their hard earned cash in a property that is surrounded by this environment.

I believe in good value for money. Buying a house at 100k or 2.5 million in a foreign land is not good value for money if the quality of the area is compromised by extensive environmental pollution and a crime wave. This is not just for Egypt but for everywhere.

You tell me that Abu Saiad has a 2.5 million pounds villa in Sharm. Well good for him but it would not matter to me if my house had marble floors, kitchen granite worktops, revolving staircase, SPA pool, landscaped garden etc etc if when I went for a walk outside I was surrounded by litter and other things like those you mention. 

As part of my work I sometimes visit the homes of rich egyptians, these guys spend a lot of money for their houses importing german kitchens and italian furniture but yet they will be happy at living in dangerous houses due to the shocking state of their electrics. 
I tell you every time one of their children puts a charger in a socket or the maid plugs in the washing machine there is always a chance that the whole thing will go up in flames. For me this is not good value for money and I think the same thing goes for the environment you are telling us about. I am assuming that even abu Saifa's house has unsafe electrics but of course he will have all of the expensive furniture etc etc in his villa....Paul I hope that for the sake of your wife and child you have rewired your egyptian home.

Also going back to my original point, if people are reduced to having corrugated iron sheets surrounding their garden and barbed wire across the windows can anyone tell me what is the appeal of buying a property there? Is this what retirement in the sun should be about?
Do they tell you when you buy off plan that you will need a security fence round your perimeter?


----------



## mamasue

ROKZ.... let me get this right...
You went to Sharm for a holiday and you've decided to move there??

I hope you realise...living in Egypt is nothing like being on holiday there!!

I lived and worked there many years... and reality's totally different to the 'dream'.

My suggestion would be...don't close all the doors behind you....Rent a place for a year or two, then, if you still love it, then buy.

I have many friends who bought a place, then regretted it, big time! A property in Egypt is not an easy thing to sell, especially in the current political climate.

Rents aren't that expensive... and you've still got an escape. It may seem right now you won't need one....but once your 'paradise' loses its rosy glow.....you'll still have options!


----------



## PaulAshton

I took these today for my mother who is coming here to buy but it gives an idea of a residential area for everyone who uses this forum, you will not get away from rubbish. I feel that you really need top notch security, no sign of barbed wire yet but plenty of thorny bougainvillea do the trick 

I am not an estate agent but for 40ish to 60ish you can get a style of representative apartments in photo 1 & 2 which are in blocks of 5 - 10, *please do not contact me for details I have nothing to sell *

In photo 3 you will see the premier private villas which face the beach to the left and the lower end residential apartments to the right.

Photo 4 shows the back of the private villas, photo 5 is the beach that everyone benefits from in the area.

The photos also show the upper end of where there is premier property but everyone benefits from the beach. You won't get the private villas without digging deep.

You can see there is rubbish around, you won't get away from it and you will come across piles of rubbish, the last photo shows one of the community skips with the obligatory cat half hanging out which is in the area, so 5 minutes to the beach and 5 minutes to the cat snack box not my cup of tea and not something I would choose to look out at but something you need to walk past

Hope this proves of use to people and provides a bit of local colour to the forum and varied view of what people can expect, each area varies and has its own ethos I will post more of other areas when I get the time


----------



## MaidenScotland

mamasue said:


> ROKZ.... let me get this right...
> You went to Sharm for a holiday and you've decided to move there??
> 
> I hope you realise...living in Egypt is nothing like being on holiday there!!
> 
> I lived and worked there many years... and reality's totally different to the 'dream'.
> 
> My suggestion would be...don't close all the doors behind you....Rent a place for a year or two, then, if you still love it, then buy.
> 
> I have many friends who bought a place, then regretted it, big time! A property in Egypt is not an easy thing to sell, especially in the current political climate.
> 
> Rents aren't that expensive... and you've still got an escape. It may seem right now you won't need one....but once your 'paradise' loses its rosy glow.....you'll still have options!




And the minute the signs go up on the beach telling the sexes to keep a distance from each other your property value will plummet.


----------



## diver_dawson

*Uncertain Future*

I lived & worked in Sharm from 2001 to 2010. My advice to you would be NOT to buy or invest in Egypt at this time.
The current polical scene in Egypt, and Sinai in particular is uncertain.

I would advise you to read as much commentary as you can about the situation with the Bedouin and their land rights as well as the incoming Islamist Government.

Here's a starting point; "New Flash Point: Bedouins Take Over a Sinai Resort" - 
All you need to do is go to Google-News & search on Egypt & Sinai.

Take heed. Don't let your heart (or the property agents) rule your head, Sharm in 5 years time could be a VERY different place. Don't risk your money.

By all means rent, but have an exit plan.
Good luck.


----------



## Flowerinjannah

Hello PaulAshton,
I just came across this forum from a search engine...

I am a single mother of 4 kids under 16.. living in UK.
I have a mortgaged property and currentl;y pay £500 per month which I am unable to keep up due to unexpected loss of child maintenance (£370/ mth) from ex partner...

Now...I am considering to move to a place in Middle East with my kids..with the option of buying own house..I have £37000 deposit in the property and would be able to recover most of it less administration costs.

My son, aged 14 wants to continue his studies in Islamic School( currently he is in private Islamic ed in UK, for which I have to pay £220 + van £60)per mth.

I am only qualified as NVQ Level 2 Teaching Assistant and do not know if moving to Egypt would be ideal solution from my current situation...
You posts are extremely helpful information, I would definitely re-think about not selling the current house....
What else can be done ...any ideas ????


----------



## GM1

In Egypt you will not want your children attend national schools! You will have to pay a lot for (international) school fees!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Flowerinjannah said:


> Hello PaulAshton,
> I just came across this forum from a search engine...
> 
> I am a single mother of 4 kids under 16.. living in UK.
> I have a mortgaged property and currentl;y pay £500 per month which I am unable to keep up due to unexpected loss of child maintenance (£370/ mth) from ex partner...
> 
> Now...I am considering to move to a place in Middle East with my kids..with the option of buying own house..I have £37000 deposit in the property and would be able to recover most of it less administration costs.
> 
> My son, aged 14 wants to continue his studies in Islamic School( currently he is in private Islamic ed in UK, for which I have to pay £220 + van £60)per mth.
> 
> I am only qualified as NVQ Level 2 Teaching Assistant and do not know if moving to Egypt would be ideal solution from my current situation...
> You posts are extremely helpful information, I would definitely re-think about not selling the current house....
> What else can be done ...any ideas ????



Hi and welcome to the forum

Please be aware of the political situation in Egypt.. the country is in turmoil and will be for the foreseeable future. The Red Coast resorts are not as affected as Cairo/Alex/Suez but no one knows what tomorrow may bring.

I would not buy a house here... renting would be your best option and that would at least let you live on the money from the sale of your property.

4 kids cost money in the UK and they still cost money in Egypt.
Your kids are used to a western lifestyle and that costs money.. you can only go to the beach so many times before it wears thin.

School fees are high.. you cannot put your children into a local school nor would you want to.. Egyptians do not want their children in these schools either.. so you would have school fees for 4 children ad what would your children do when they leave school?

Work.. there is little work around and what work that's out there is rightly given to the local population.
Work permits are practically impossible to get now so if you find someone who is willing to employ you getting the permit is another hurdle. You will not earn enough money to keep a family of 5 on a local salary even if it has been enhanced. Easting rice, pasta and fooul will soon wear thin.

You must come out here with at least 6 months savings to live on.. with 4 children that will be a hefty whack.. even if you tell them that you are going out to live and not holiday you will live as if you are on holiday for a couple of months therefore going through money at a rate of knots.

You will get no financial help here at all.. 

I suggest you go to your nearest citizen advice bureau as they have financial people who will be able to tell you what if anything you could receive in benefits to help your current situation. 


Good luck


----------



## Flowerinjannah

Many thanks for the prompt replies to my consideration of emigrating to the Middle East...

I currently have the interest part paid by the DWP, m looking for a part time job along with my study with the Open University for a Degree in Childhood and Youth Studies 

currently on income support and other benefits, I think I still feel that I can better manage here than elsewhere...unless I accept the plan to be with a partner in Jordan....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Flowerinjannah said:


> Many thanks for the prompt replies to my consideration of emigrating to the Middle East...
> 
> I currently have the interest part paid by the DWP, m looking for a part time job along with my study with the Open University for a Degree in Childhood and Youth Studies
> 
> currently on income support and other benefits, I think I still feel that I can better manage here than elsewhere...unless I accept the plan to be with a partner in Jordan....




here as in Egypt or here as in the UK?


----------



## Flowerinjannah

here as in UK


----------



## MaidenScotland

Flowerinjannah said:


> here as in UK




I believe you have answered your own question

Good luck for your future,


----------



## Flowerinjannah

What about considering to move to Jordan...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Flowerinjannah said:


> What about considering to move to Jordan...




Thats up to you my dear


----------



## Flowerinjannah

Where could I find more information in detail for Jordan??? Any idea?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Flowerinjannah said:


> Where could I find more information in detail for Jordan??? Any idea?




I would check their embassy website and see if they would accept you,


----------

